# VAHC meeting - May/05/2010 - Don't miss this one



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are into South American fish, don't miss this one.

VAHC Members:

May Meeting Updates:

The next VAHC club meeting is Wednesday, May 5th at 7:30pm.

Our speaker will be Jen Reynolds, a Senior Biologist at the Vancouver Aquarium. She will be speaking on project Piaba and her recent trip to the Amazon. We'll also have our usual Q&A session and a mini-auction of plants & fish.

We meet at 7:15pm - around the side at the new Marilyn Blusson Learning
Centre for all meetings. From there we'll go to whichever room we've got for the evening.

Club News:

Our club website has a new URL. The old URL (www.fishopolis.com/vahc) has been replaced by a new shorter one: www.vahc.ca The old one will still work for now but you should change over your shortcuts anyways.

The club is always looking for people to join the steering committee and we have a number of vacancies. Please contact a member of the steering 
committee for more information. http://www.vahc.ca/membership_steering.cfm

Ron Guenther
VAHC Webmaster
[email protected]

http://www.vahc.ca


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

As always, Patrick and I can bring you your order if you want to meet us there.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder! lol
________


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmm..Maybe I will try to get out to this one more than I did the last one.. haha.. *reminds myself to remember to NOT sleep in*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

jen's last talk and presentation was from her trip to africa....was great and educational......this one should be equally cool.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> jen's last talk and presentation was from her trip to africa....was great and educational......this one should be equally cool.


Does that mean you will actually be there this Wednesday? hmmm!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well......theoretically.......but i am always there in spirit!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not going to miss this one!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn this one falls on the same night the Canucks are playing...


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*Large clown loaches*

Say Charles, how big and how much are those clown loaches you guys are bringing in? Will you have some at the meeting?

Wing


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Wing, they are around 3"-4". Though they will land this friday so no chance to bring any at the meeting.

However, we still have some from last batch. Those Patrick can bring. Let him or myself know how many you want. I think they are around $25 each.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles, would you be able to bring four Synodontis sp. Njassae to the auction tomorrow night? I'll be there to pick them up if some are still available.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, Patrick will be bringing them but I need you to confirm that with him. His login name = mykiss here. Send him a pm of how many you want.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I will, thanks Charles.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will definitely be there ! 

Stuart


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I was PLANNING on going to that one, however I couldnt bare to miss the Canucks game.. Even though in hindsight knowing that they lost i COULD have gone to it.


----------

